# Primer Nozzles



## dylanxpeters (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey folks. I'm working on setting up the priming system on my Lycoming with a Cessna/Piper style primer plunger. 

I'm making the primer lines from 1/8 copper tubing. I'd rather not use the AN800-2 soldered on ferrules with the AN4022-1 Nozzles. (both shown below)





Any of y'all know of a primer nozzle that would fit a lycoming (that atomizes the fuel properly) that accepts a regular AN 37deg 1/8" OD flare instead of the AN800-2 ferrule?


----------

